# Περιστέρια > Περιστερώνες - Κατασκευές - Αξεσουάρ >  Σχαρες στα ραφια και στο δαπεδο.

## pedrogall

Για καλυτερη καθαριοτητα στο κουμασι με τα περιστερια τοποθετησα σχαρες στα ραφια με τις φωλιες, καθως και στο δαπεδο. Ετσι οι ακαθαρισιες πεφτουν κατω απο την σχαρα, και δεν λερωνονται τα ποδια των πουλιων. Δειτε καποιες φωτογραφιες.



URL=http://img404.imageshack.us/i/009xp.jpg/][/URL]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όμορφες και τακτοποιημένες,αλλά δεν θα τα ανησυχείς κάθε τόσο για καθάρισμα η δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## pedrogall

Οταν θελω να καθαρισω τις κουτσουλιες τους βγαζω τις σχαρες ευκολοτατα και αφου τις μαζεψω, τις ξανατοποθετω σε δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## doubler

πετρο πολυ βολικο και ευκολο στο καθαρισμα αλλα σε αυτες τις φωτο το καλυτερο ειναι τα πιτσουνακια σου αντε καλη αρχη και καλα πεταγματα!!!

----------

